
North Korea May Have Nuclear Missile Capability, U.S. Agency Says - antr
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/12/world/asia/north-korea-may-have-nuclear-missile-capability-us-agency-says.html?hp
======
uvdiv
North Korea claims, unverifiably, that their most recent test involved a
miniaturised device:

[http://www.npr.org/2013/02/12/171818226/did-north-korea-
test...](http://www.npr.org/2013/02/12/171818226/did-north-korea-test-a-
miniature-nuclear-bomb)

------
aren55555
Do they also have WMDs?

~~~
meepmorp
I think a nuclear missile falls under the definition of WMD.

Edit: I assume you're implying that the US is wagging the dog here and that
the threat from NK is overblown and/or this assessment is indended to create
an incident.

~~~
iguana
Of course they're wagging the dog, unless NK secretly wants to be obliterated
or invaded and converted to a corporatist oligarchy they'll call a
"democracy".

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Given NK has been testing long-trance missiles _and_ nuclear weapons quite
publicly, claiming the wagging of dogs seems a bit much.

NK doesn't want to be obliterated. It's more like _very_ high stakes poker,
where NK is hoping for a lot of aid and international permission to continue
their freakish government. That hope is contingent upon an expectation that
the US doesn't want another warm especially one where millions of SK civilians
could be killed within minutes.

They've got a pretty strong hand.

------
epoxyhockey
If only the war hawks could dig up an extra trillion dollars, they could make
their dreams a reality. I don't think there is public support (currently) for
spending money on unnecessary wars.

EDIT: With the sequester going on in DC, I think that there is more of a
feeling that we can't print extra money to fund a new, unnecessary war.

~~~
criley
Why on Earth would they dig up an extra trillion dollars?

The war hawks and the Keynesian economists got together over a decade ago[1]
and realized _you can finance an entire war on debt_.

The Keynesians get a massive stimulus and the war hawks get their war.
Conservatives (except for libertarians) won't speak up, and democrats (except
for progressive liberals) won't speak out so long as the white house has a
"(D)" in residence. And lets be honest, libertarians and prog. liberals are
among the most ignored demographics in Washington.

So, all in all, sounds like something Washington can get unify around to prove
they can work together. War, it's a win for partisan politics!

[1] In all honesty, the realization that you could blow up the budget and call
it stimulus happened longer than a decade ago, I'm just being pithy and
referring to the fact that Iraq/Afghanistan were kept off of the official
books for years and years and obviously completely unfunded except by debt-
financed deficit spending.

~~~
apendleton
What makes you think this is a recent realization? World War II was financed
in large measure with war bonds, which are also just debt.

------
adnam
Cheney. We meet again.

------
hcarvalhoalves
Kinda late to realize that if it's true, no?

------
darkhorn
c'moooon. u.s. agency has no credibility at all. they said that iraq had wmd,
then when you searched on google, google printed ot that there were no wmd.

<http://www.salon.com/2007/09/06/bush_wmd/>

